# Tendon & elbow problem



## Ruby Tuesday's mom (Jul 15, 2012)

My baby girl Ruby Tuesday was spayed today (and is doing great - get to pick her up at 3! yeah!!) I asked the vet to check her chest area because it "crackles" - kind of sounds like joints popping. When I am holding her with my hand on her chest and she moves her head I feel it - and sometimes when she moves her legs when I'm holding her. Vet called and said it was weak (weak might not have been the word she used) tendons and elbow issues - I will ask more when I pick her up but is this different from the patella issues Havanese's can have and does anyone know anything about it?? Vet said it was common in the breed?? And that there really isn't anything that can be done?? . . . Just give her an anti inflamatory if she limps. Twice when I have tried to walk her on a gravel road she has refused to walk at times - and once she started limping when we got home. I pushed around on her legs/hips etc afterwards and there was no pain. I don't walk her on that road anymore but she runs around like a crazy woman in the yard . . . and never limps then. Just wondering if anyone has dealt with this?? Thanks!! It is so lonely around her without Ruby - can't wait to pick her up!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't dealt with this personally but one of the tests that need to be done for an OFA CHIC health certificate isfor no patella luxation. Since the check needs to be done after a year of age, I'm guessing the patella can be loose in a puppy and tighten up later. OFA's web site WWW.OFFA.ORG has info on patella luxation


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about the elbow issue. I HAVE heard, second hand, that puppies who are raised in an environment where they don't have enough room to move around can have weak ligaments, and that these often strengthen with good, regaular but not excessive exercise in a larger environment.

As far as the gravel road thing is concerned, I think that may just be that it is uncomfortable on her soft little baby feet. Kodi, at 3 will still chooses not to walk on sharp gravel if there is a choice. I'm not sure that means that there is anything wrong with your puppy.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom (Jul 15, 2012)

I talked to the vet tech when I picked up Ruby and she said that her shoulder joints arent't as hinged as it should be - should be more into the socket - so they move more than they should - she said like "hip dysplasia" and that the tendons in her elbows were soft. She said to give her anti inflammatories if she is ever limping etc. and that I may eventually want to have her x-rayed. Just hoping it isn't going to be painful whatever it is. Thanks for your replies and if anyone is dealing with this please let me know . . . I agree with the gravel issue so won't do that to her again - and also am just wondering if it will all strengthen as she gets older and my feeling is just not to push her. The way she runs around the yard full board in circles makes me wonder - she seems absolutely fine then - and the way she chases after balls . . . maybe just a wait and see type philosophy?!! She is definitely out of it tonight - after her spaying. She ate a bit - has peed outside so that is good - things are moving - but basically sleeping and can't stand too well. So we are on the couch watching movies - just glad its over!! Thanks again for the replies!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruby Tuesday's mom said:


> I talked to the vet tech when I picked up Ruby and she said that her shoulder joints arent't as hinged as it should be - should be more into the socket - so they move more than they should - she said like "hip dysplasia" and that the tendons in her elbows were soft. She said to give her anti inflammatories if she is ever limping etc. and that I may eventually want to have her x-rayed. Just hoping it isn't going to be painful whatever it is. Thanks for your replies and if anyone is dealing with this please let me know . . . I agree with the gravel issue so won't do that to her again - and also am just wondering if it will all strengthen as she gets older and my feeling is just not to push her. The way she runs around the yard full board in circles makes me wonder - she seems absolutely fine then - and the way she chases after balls . . . maybe just a wait and see type philosophy?!! She is definitely out of it tonight - after her spaying. She ate a bit - has peed outside so that is good - things are moving - but basically sleeping and can't stand too well. So we are on the couch watching movies - just glad its over!! Thanks again for the replies!!


Suzi's little Maddie has problems with her elbow, not sure about the shoulder part. Hopefully she will weigh in.

I've never heard of this being a "common" problem in Havanese, though.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ruby Tuesday's mom said:


> I talked to the vet tech when I picked up Ruby and she said that her shoulder joints arent't as hinged as it should be - should be more into the socket - so they move more than they should - she said like "hip dysplasia" and that the tendons in her elbows were soft. She said to give her anti inflammatories if she is ever limping etc. and that I may eventually want to have her x-rayed. Just hoping it isn't going to be painful whatever it is. Thanks for your replies and if anyone is dealing with this please let me know . . . I agree with the gravel issue so won't do that to her again - and also am just wondering if it will all strengthen as she gets older and my feeling is just not to push her. The way she runs around the yard full board in circles makes me wonder - she seems absolutely fine then - and the way she chases after balls . . . maybe just a wait and see type philosophy?!! She is definitely out of it tonight - after her spaying. She ate a bit - has peed outside so that is good - things are moving - but basically sleeping and can't stand too well. So we are on the couch watching movies - just glad its over!! Thanks again for the replies!!


 I don't think they can really know with out good x rays. My Maddie came down lame from climbing out of her x pin. We were so worried we took her to an emergency vet. After about $1,200 and three different vets we found that her elbow never connected with the leg bone. It is just resting on the side.They said the same thing about the anti inflammatory medication. And Maddie like your Roby is very active. The orthopedic specialist said he had only one dog in his Currier with the same problem and the clients hadn't kept in contact so he didn't know what the out come will be. He thought maybe arthritis later in life. 
Maddie just turned two and she is as active as ever runs, jumps and plays. She is as fast as a Rabbit and loves chasing them. I don't think we would have ever suspected any thing if she hadn't hurt herself climbing out of her pin. My point being I don't think its worth paying for the x rays or going to a specialist unless Ruby becomes worse. hopefully Maddie and Ruby have just adjusted to their problem and will be able run and play for many years.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Suzi's little Maddie has problems with her elbow, not sure about the shoulder part. Hopefully she will weigh in.
> 
> I've never heard of this being a "common" problem in Havanese, though.


 I was wondering the same thing about it being common. You don't hear much on our forum. I did have a Breeder tell me once that a lot of Havanese have bad elbows. I was telling her about Maddie and that was her response. I just thought she wasn't really listening to what I said.
Maybe Ruby got a bee sting or some gravel in her paw.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Suzi for your replies. Ruby is really "crackling" since she got back from being spayed on Tuesday - vet tech called yesterday to see how she was doing (keeping her down has not been easy - she is doing great) - but asked her about the increase in crackling and she said the vet had really "worked her over" to try to see what was going on - so may be why she is more "crunchy". Everytime she moves she seems to "crunch" when I am holding her. In her chest and shoulder, etc. But when she is moving on the ground I don't hear of feel anything. I will definitely wait for x-rays that is for sure - and unless she seems to be in pain will probably not do it at all. Really doesn't seem like it is hurting her and arthritis later - happens to almost all of us doesn't it - . Think both our puppies are definitely adjusting to whatever!! I do have another question - not sure why little Ruby's picture isn't showing up in my profile?? The tiny picture under my username?? She is too cute to not be there - Maddie is adorable!! Including picture of Ruby with her onesie on so she won't lick her incision - sure beats one of those lampshades!! And also a picture of the cutest little bottom on the planet!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG those onesie pictures are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is really cute If I ever have another havanese I would love a white one.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

She is super cute at both ends!!!


----------

